# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El túnel para barcos de Stad, el primer canal subterráneo navegable del mundo

## Jonasino

> Noruega anunció recientemente sus planes de construir el primer túnel en el mundo para buques de gran tamaño, con el objetivo de ayudarles a evitar las aguas peligrosas de la costa suroeste. 
> 
> El Gobierno del país nórdico ha anunciado que destinará 1.000 millones de coronas noruegas (unos 130 millones de euros) para la construcción del túnel marítimo Stad, llamado así por la península en el suroeste del reino conocida por sus fuertes vientos. El coste final del proyecto se estima en unos 1.600 millones de corornas noruegas (unos 209 millones de euros) y se espera poder comenzar las obras en el 2018, aunque por el momento no está definido cómo se financiará el resto del proyecto.  
> 
> La galería, que unirá dos de los emblemáticos fiordos noruegos, tendrá 1,7 kilómetros de longitud, 45 metros de alto y 23 de ancho, y tendrá un calado de 12 metros. La ejecución de la obra duraría unos cuatro años.
> 
> Según el gobierno noruego el proyecto contribuirá al aumento de la seguridad y navegabilidad en la región. Además será el primer túnel del mundo que pueda ser utilizado por grandes barcos como buques de carga de grandes dimensiones o el Coastal Express, el barco turístico que navega por las costas de Noruega.
> 
> Este proyecto se planteó también entre 2001 y 2007, pero fue descartado por su elevado coste. ¿Se llevará a cabo ahora? Estaremos atentos...


Fuente: http://www.structuralia.com/es/blog/...able-del-mundo

----------

F. Lázaro (18-sep-2016),frfmfrfm (18-sep-2016),HUESITO (19-sep-2016),JMTrigos (18-sep-2016),Los terrines (18-sep-2016),perdiguera (18-sep-2016),willi (18-sep-2016)

----------

